# anyone in LA want to help?



## blacktop (Nov 1, 2006)

I just bought a used supercharger dinan for my 1997 m3.anyone local want to give me a hand to install it i have directions.I t seems to have all parts .I have a friend whos helping too.Iam hoping some one has done it before would lend a hand?


----------



## roadwarrior687 (Feb 22, 2006)

Go register on bimmerforums.com and post this in this forum http://forums.bimmerforums.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=150 or their california regional forum. There is a larger contingent of supercharged bmw owners on that site.


----------



## blacktop (Nov 1, 2006)

i did and m3 forums too thanks.


----------



## mrsweden (Jan 29, 2007)

blacktop said:


> I just bought a used supercharger dinan for my 1997 m3.anyone local want to give me a hand to install it i have directions.I t seems to have all parts .I have a friend whos helping too.Iam hoping some one has done it before would lend a hand?


Hehe i ll but i ll be back in jan so that sux!
I might need a co driver tho!


----------

